# A watch for Valentina



## michele

Think about it. Gagarin was the first man in the space and he was celebrated on a lot of watches. 

But nobody made a watch dedicated to Valentina Tereshkova. Don't you think we could give a small a little tribute to her, with a dedicated watch? 

I was thinking to a very small number of watches at cost price (not more than 50), and with a dedicated dial. Some hints? The best would be a Chaika watch, unfortunately they are out of production now :-(


----------



## Vaurien

michele said:


> Think about it. Gagarin was the first man in the space and he was celebrated on a lot of watches.
> 
> But nobody made a watch dedicated to Valentina Tereshkova. Don't you think we could give a small a little tribute to her, with a dedicated watch?
> 
> I was thinking to a very small number of watches at cost price (not more than 50), and with a dedicated dial. Some hints? The best would be a Chaika watch, unfortunately they are out of production now :-(


Michele, that's a wonderful idea! :-!
I don't know how to realize it. I think that only Vostok at present is producing little batches of watches.

I'd like a watch with a seagull on the dial.
Moreover, I think that the title you put on this thread is what we want to do, so I'd like a watch with the writing: "для Валентины".


----------



## sci

Good idea. I know Чайка was named after her. The only device I know half-celebrating Valentina is this mechanical calendar from 1MWF.


----------



## nht

Great idea, Michele ! |>



michele said:


> The best would be a Chaika watch, unfortunately they are out of production now :-(


And it's a shame... :-(

BTW, I no longer remember where, but somewhere I read that this vostok dial represent's Valentina ...


----------



## michele

nht said:


> Great idea, Michele ! |>
> 
> And it's a shame... :-(
> 
> BTW, I no longer remember where, but somewhere I read that this vostok dial represent's Valentina ...


Yes, i have heard that too, and indeed that profile has slightly female features.

This is the only profile picture that i found:









here for comparison:










:think:

Anyway, nothing was expressively made to celebrate Valentina. I think this is quite unfair, and quite strange too.

I was thinking to the only NOS Chaika men's watches available on Ebay (they are wearable by womens too), they are like this. I don't dislike their simplicity, what if we make print some logo/inscriptions? There is enough room on the outer circle and on the center. Just to have a Chaika watch, of course, otherwise we could make a Vostok, but i'm a bit bored with the Amphibia :roll:









Last but not least, low (very low!) number of watches, just a "family thing" (= Watchuseek) at low cost. 
Too much hassle to make so many RR three years ago, and a lot of people who did not deserve that watch bought it for 60 Euro and resold it at 200 Euro o|


----------



## nht

I like it. Indeed, being a "Chaika" watch is very good...

A very simple attemp:


----------



## michele

nht said:


> I like it. Indeed, being a "Chaika" watch is very good...
> 
> A very simple attemp:


I was thinking to:

-a stylized globus on the center (Sputnik-style) with 1961-2001 on the right, with holes to save th original inscriptions "Chaika" and "Made in URSS"

-an orbit with stylized orbit and rocket rocket (always Sputnik-style)

All made with thin red lines.

And a laser inscription on the caseback "Valentina Tereshkova 1961-2001". Or maybe it's too much for that watch?


----------



## michele

very quick and rough MS Paint sketch before going to work :roll: of course the inscription is a BIT too big :-x:roll:


----------



## nht

Something like this ?










Someone else with more opinions or more sketches ? :-s


----------



## Oldheritage

Looks very nice, I agree that she should be honored, and I'd certainly be interested :-!


----------



## michele

Based on a Nuno's pic, here is another project by me, based on a Vostok and on this image of Valentina. I have choosen a red dial to follow the color of the spacesuit, and also to give a bit more color to the watch, in homage to the woman.


----------



## Oldheritage

Looks great, I wish I could work with photoshop but I'm a disaster when it comes to computers :roll:


----------



## arktika1148

michele said:


> Based on a Nuno's pic, here is another project by me, based on a Vostok and on this image of Valentina. I have choosen a red dial to follow the color of the spacesuit, and also to give a bit more color to the watch, in homage to the woman.
> 
> View attachment 456679


Very good example, may be worth forwarding to Meranom/Dima/Jonny to see if a small run is possible.
They need money on their books, and 'specials' could be a little earner


----------



## michele

I have slightly modified the Valentina's image. Here is the result, very similar to the generic "cosmonaut" model, but with a specific dedication. 

The idea is very simple, now we lacks only a professional designer and a reliable (and cheap) supplier. 

(BTW, unfortunately the Chaika watch seems not good for this task, it should be "redone" entirely, NOS movements should be serviced, and the seller seems not very happy about the project).


----------



## Vaurien

michele said:


> I have slightly modified the Valentina's image. Here is the result, very similar to the generic "cosmonaut" model, but with a specific dedication.
> 
> The idea is very simple, now we lacks only a professional designer and a reliable (and cheap) supplier.
> 
> (BTW, unfortunately the Chaika watch seems not good for this task, it should be "redone" entirely, NOS movements should be serviced, and the seller seems not very happy about the project).


I like very much this project!
I have only one exception, about writing "Valentina Tereshkova 1961-2011". I don't like it, it looks to me something like a headstone with birth and death dates :-(

We surely can drop dates, at least the last ;-)


----------



## michele

Vaurien said:


> I like very much this project!
> I have only one exception, about writing "Valentina Tereshkova 1961-2011". I don't like it, it looks to me something like a headstone with birth and death dates :-(
> 
> We surely can drop dates, at least the last ;-)


No need to drop the dates, just some adds ;-)


----------



## Vyshnee

The graphic design development is coming along nicely :-!.

You've probably already tried this but... have you tried putting the portrait image at 6 or 12? Then doing three lines of text at 12 or 6?

Date - Date
Name
50 Years​
Some case back engraving or even a custom bezel would be nice for further context, plus it would free up some space on the dial, but that would likely be prohibitively expensive...

A very exciting and appropriate project! Thanks for taking the initiative |>.


----------



## michele

Vyshnee said:


> You've probably already tried this but... have you tried putting the portrait image at 6 or 12? Then doing three lines of text at 12 or 6?
> 
> Date - Date
> Name
> 50 Years​
> Some case back engraving or even a custom bezel would be nice for further context, plus it would free up some space on the dial, but that would likely be prohibitively expensive...
> 
> A very exciting and appropriate project! Thanks for taking the initiative |>.


I have choosen the 9 'o clock position for several reason - to keep the layout of the original "cosmonaut" model, and because too many "Ukrainian homages" have gigantic pictures at 12 ' o clock.

Custom bezel - the buyers can install it later if they want it. All in all, the red dial matches very well with the usual "red dots" bezel.

IMHO this design would be already perfect (as said, i want a reissue of the "cosmonaut" model), but now everything should be converted in a precise vectorial drawing.


----------



## CCCP

Are you sure about 1961? 
On Wikipedia I read she qualified in 1962 and was launched in 1963... :think:


----------



## Vyshnee

What a beautifully designed postage stamp! Thanks for that b-)...


----------



## michele

CCCP said:


> Are you sure about 1961?
> On Wikipedia I read she qualified in 1962 and was launched in 1963... :think:


My big mistake. No problem, we will make this watch in 2013. ;-)


----------



## CCCP

Vyshnee said:


> What a beautifully designed postage stamp! Thanks for that b-)...


Thank you... Sovietic artists had a definitely nice touch, I think it could even be inspiring for some graphical element if someone likes a more elaborate dial ;-)


----------



## CCCP

michele said:


> My big mistake. No problem, we will make this watch in 2013. ;-)


Well there is no harm if we start planning... I don't buy the world is coming to an end in 2012 :-d and your idea is a good one |>


----------



## michele

> Well there is no harm if we start planning... I don't buy the world is coming to an end in 2012 :-d and your idea is a good one |>


I was so excited for the 16/6 that i forgot the year ;-)

Oh well, at least the project will be already available...if the world (or the Vostok factory) will not disappear in 2012, of course. b-)


----------



## Senignol

Is she still alive? A signed passport would really make it something special.


----------



## Vyshnee

For all we know, Volmax could be planning a commemorative watch :think:. They did a wonderful job on the Gagarin, so here's hoping in another few years. They would certainly have my pre-order. Probably not quite as affordable as a Vostok though...


----------



## watch22

Vyshnee said:


> For all we know, Volmax could be planning a commemorative watch :think:. They did a wonderful job on the Gagarin, so here's hoping in another few years. They would certainly have my pre-order. Probably not quite as affordable as a Vostok though...


Indeed she is.

Valentina Tereshkova - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Let's build her a commemorative watch now!


----------



## X.R.

nht said:


> Great idea, Michele ! |>
> 
> And it's a shame... :-(
> 
> BTW, I no longer remember where, but somewhere I read that this vostok dial represent's Valentina ...


 WOW! What a beauty, I want one of these.


----------



## nht

michele said:


> I have slightly modified the Valentina's image. Here is the result, very similar to the generic "cosmonaut" model, but with a specific dedication.
> 
> The idea is very simple, now we lacks only a professional designer and a reliable (and cheap) supplier.


Wow !! I like it, Michele !! |>

Ok, isn't the 50th anniversary... but why not do the project anyway?
Just remove the dates and let only the name. b-)


----------



## sci

Another easy step - contact Vostok and ask if the Amphibia-Kosmonaut from nht collection really represents Tereshkova. If yes, they could re-issue exactly this watch eventually adding commemorative data. I personally like the design.


----------



## Seele

A Chaika would be perfect, too bad they went down with the credit crunch :-(


----------



## Bfisher

Vyshnee said:


> For all we know, Volmax could be planning a commemorative watch :think:. They did a wonderful job on the Gagarin, so here's hoping in another few years. They would certainly have my pre-order. Probably not quite as affordable as a Vostok though...


Volmax did a very good work with both Gagarin and the Sputnik... I am sure they would be the best for a Valentina commemorative watch. Maybe less affordable than Vostok, but with more refined dial, engraved caseback, higher grade Poljot movement and better fit and finish... :-!


----------



## Oldheritage

Bfisher said:


> Volmax did a very good work with both Gagarin and the Sputnik... I am sure they would be the best for a Valentina commemorative watch. Maybe less affordable than Vostok, but with more refined dial, engraved caseback, higher grade Poljot movement and better fit and finish... :-!


Perhaps, but IMHO the price for the 50 years commemorative watch for Gagarin was too high for that watch...

I'm not willing to pay that much extra simply because of the "commemorative" part of the watch :think:


----------



## Vyshnee

Oldheritage said:


> Perhaps, but IMHO the price for the 50 years commemorative watch for Gagarin was too high for that watch...


I couldn't disagree more. Comparatively and objectively I think it was good value for just the watch alone save the added historical and commemorative value! ;-) Mind you I didn't pay VAT...


----------



## Bfisher

Oldheritage said:


> Perhaps, but IMHO the price for the 50 years commemorative watch for Gagarin was too high for that watch...
> 
> I'm not willing to pay that much extra simply because of the "commemorative" part of the watch :think:


I agree the Gagarin was priced high... on the other side the Sputnik is worth every penny, and even more  I think if it was made by Omega (or any other big luxury brand) it would hardly be nicer but would surely cost 20x its pricetag. |>


----------



## Oldheritage

I do agree on the quality and pricing of a lot of the other Volmax items, just that the pricing of their commemorative watches seems a bit high, compared to the other great watches in their collection that offer more watch for the buck IMHO. I own two Buran watches, and they're absolutely fabulous watches so no Volmax hating here. I'm sure the Gagarin commemorative was a great watch, but it was a bit out of my comfort zone for a relatively simple watch...

Then again, they seem to be selling quite alright so I guess their pricing model is sound ;-)


----------



## michele

nht said:


> Wow !! I like it, Michele !! |>
> 
> Ok, isn't the 50th anniversary... but why not do the project anyway?
> Just remove the dates and let only the name. b-)


Indeed, i would like to make a specific watch, for a specific event, and for specific people.
Yes, specific people, i would like to give priority to long time and/or active WUS members (considering the date when i have opened this thread). Too many people have bought the Vostok RR just to resell it at crazy prices. If Vostok can make even less than 50 pieces, i will be the happiest guy on the world.

Anyway, i was thinking to these things:

-Seagull watch company in China recently celebrated its 55th anniversary (not 60)
-There are many events that are celebrated even years before (i.e. all the Olympic Games)
-We are just 2 years ahead of the 50th anniversary.

I know it would be a sort of "happy un-birthday" (as in Alice in Wonderland), but...why not? In 2013 we will celebrate the event with the watch on our wrists, it would be a sort of preliminary celebration.

Quite strange idea, but i like it.


----------



## Vaurien

michele said:


> ................
> 
> Anyway, i was thinking to these things:
> 
> -Seagull watch company in China recently celebrated its 55th anniversary (not 60)
> -There are many events that are celebrated even years before (i.e. all the Olympic Games)
> -We are just 2 years ahead of the 50th anniversary.
> 
> I know it would be a sort of "happy un-birthday" (as in Alice in Wonderland), but...why not? In 2013 we will celebrate the event with the watch on our wrists, it would be a sort of preliminary celebration.
> 
> Quite strange idea, but i like it.


+1
I totally agree |>


----------



## michele

Vaurien said:


> +1
> I totally agree |>


Modified the date, but at this point i can't do more than my limited skills. We need a professional designer. Anyway, i love this watch! Help!!!


----------



## nht

michele said:


> We need a professional designer. Anyway, i love this watch! Help!!!
> 
> View attachment 459678


Please... someone who can do it in vectorial format?


----------



## michele

Another small "Sputnik-style" modification, made in a moment of boredom, waiting for a painter volunteer in 2013. :-d


----------



## nht

No one to make the vector drawing ?? :-(

It seems to me an excellent idea to make a commemorative watch ! :-!


----------



## michele

nht said:


> No one to make the vector drawing ?? :-(
> 
> It seems to me an excellent idea to make a commemorative watch ! :-!


Unfortunately, without a vectorial drawing, we can't do anything. All in all, vectorial graphics don't work for free as we did in the past with the previous watch.

I'm just taking it as a _divertissement_, we could freeze this thread until 2013 when people will start to have white hairs or rheumatisms :-d .

Poor Valentina, nobody loves you anymore! :roll:


----------



## dzony666

Hey everyone

I can do it, but I can't promise exactly when, I have my hands full at this moment.

Also it would be very helpful if someone provided a front shot and diameter of just the dial. 
Maybe if you have some files left from the radio room project?
I'm presuming they will work with existing tools for the raised markers and lume.

Best regards from Slovenia,
Janez

edit: away for the weekend, so I won't be able to reply...


----------



## dzony666

Hello everyone

First version of the dial, I've chosen a different photo and 
included some Valentina's handwriting from signed photos.
Please share your thoughts, suggestions, etc...


----------



## sci

It's very cool. The only proposal is - if the image can be one idea more "transparent" (like the космонавт model).


----------



## dzony666

Colours...


----------



## dzony666

Thanks for the input sci.

You meant to bring down the opacity of the motif a bit, like this?:


----------



## sci

Exactly. Seems it's time to make the special order to Vostok


----------



## nht

Fantastic job, mamurai !!! |>

Many thanks ! b-)

I still don't know the color of the dial that I like most ...:-s but maybe this blue... :think: 
or one of each... :-d











sci said:


> Seems it's time to make the special order to Vostok


I agree !!!


----------



## watch22

This is a great design - simple and eye-catching.


----------



## Oldheritage

Absolutely, these look fantastic! Thanks for taking the time to make these designs, they look like a million bucks


----------



## Vaurien

watch22 said:


> This is a great design - simple and eye-catching.


+1 :-!


----------



## CCCP

I like very much the red dials.... there are so many blue Vostoks a red would be more different ;-)


----------



## dzony666

Hey everyone

Thank you for the feedback so far, everyone please jump in and lets make great watch for Valentina.

Hue and saturation values of the dial will also be fine tuned ofcourse, so any opinions are very welcome.

For consideration some variants with gradient, since Vostok had them in many 470 dial designs, trying hard to not look kitschy with this  ...

As far as the colour, I'm trying to like the red variant, but the red star keeps bothering me red on red. 
I'll try to save it somehow... Personally leaning to the blue side.

Also I'm somewhat uncomfortable with a handwritten signature that was signed on something else.
I'd like to hear your opinions on this.


----------



## Oldheritage

I personally like the signature, and I don't mind the red star on the red dial. I do get what you're saying about red on re, and IMHO the middle red dial is the best colour wise :-!


----------



## dzony666

I meant red on red as in not much contrast, I would then go with slightly darker red?
Signature I meant copyright wise.


----------



## Senignol

We HAVE to make this happen!!!


----------



## dzony666

Mockup:


----------



## RevStraylight

I'd buy that watch.


----------



## CCCP

Great work!!!
I understand the problem about red on red contrast... what about shifting a bit the hue?
About gradient it could be nice, if a little unpredictable: it's hard to find two paratroopers with the same colour distribution ;-)
I like the handwriting and I don't think copyright is a big issue as long as the watch is made in a small run of 50 for us forum members it would be on a bigger scale... we could even ask permission if necessary.
Whatever the final design is count me in... I want one ASAP


----------



## nht

mamurai said:


> Mockup:




Fantastic, mamurai !!! |>|>

Well... maybe we could do half of each dial... ;-)


----------



## michele

Great work. 

I like both the red and blue versions. 

Red matches well with dots on the bezel, and the "red on red" star do not bother me as long as it has a white edge. 

Blue is very nice too, the "fading gradient" version reminds the space and the sky in some way...cool.

I like it a lot. Simple and effective. I was still thinking to a "globe" on the dial to make a Sputnik-effect with the seconds hand dot. Mamurai, is it possible to add it, with very opacized and thin lines? It's already OK though.


----------



## RevStraylight

I think blue to black would be a nice gradient if you were going to go that route...black on top, blue on bottom to represent leaving the atmosphere.


----------



## dzony666

Thanks for the input everyone |>

More dial variants with globe, as Michele suggested.


----------



## RevStraylight

I'm liking the bottom left and the top right. I would be hard pressed to figure out which one to buy.


----------



## Lucidor

The top left and top right have my votes, with an inclination towards the blue one - the color resemblance sky and space. I believe Valentina is still around. It would be super cool to somehow involve her in this project. And mamurai, you should seek a job as a watch designer. That's better looking than many of the current offerings.


----------



## nht

Lucidor said:


> The top left and top right have my votes


+1



Lucidor said:


> And mamurai, you should seek a job as a watch designer. That's better looking than many of the current offerings.


+1


----------



## michele

> The top left and top right have my votes, with an inclination towards the blue one - the color resemblance sky and space.


+1

The globe is perfect! Mamurai, you did a masterpiece in few days. |>|>|>

Here are the best candidates IMO:

-red with lighter gradient (must add the globe) to better match the red dots on the bezel, 
-blue with stronger gradient to give a real "sky" effect.

I have a soft spot for that blue though, but i like the red too.  I would make both the versions.


----------



## Starman66

mamurai, can you please send these designs to Vostok  I prefer the top left & top right, with a leaning to the blue. The red looks better with a lighter gradient like michele's. I'd definitely snap one of these up if they went into production. 2013 will be the 50th anniversary of Valentina's flight into space, so it'd be perfect timing for Vostok to honour Valentina with such a dial design. She is indeed alive and very well, and received the Order of Friendship from Medvedev on Cosmonaut's Day this year. I think you should start a new career


----------



## dzony666

Hey everyone

I'm glad you guys approve and that it's moving somewhere

Here are the abovementioned variations with gradients in blue and red:


----------



## dzony666

I too like the blue one a little better. Any 'zakaz' text to go on the bottom in place of 'made in russia'?
Looks like we could be done soon and really start talking with the manufacturer 
Only have to take apart a blue scuba or similar and take some measures to make sure everything is in the right place. 

Yes we should send one to Valentina aswell, that would be a nice gesture  

Career in dial design , that would be great fun, I can't imagine being many openings hehe.
I have been in graphics for some time, illustration, print and digital/mobile design, 
but this would really be a breath of fresh air 

Anyways, opinions/votes are very welcome, the more the merrier


----------



## michele

mamurai said:


> Here are the abovementioned variations with gradients in blue and red:
> 
> View attachment 475195


*Bingo! *|>|>

Absolutely perfect. Now we should make a prototype, based on a _recent _Amphibia with type-420 case. No experiments on Soviet-made Amphibia - they have a larger internal diameter that led to a small "bug" in the design of the WRR watch (the external inscriptions were hidden by the case edge). We could add a 3AKA3 WATCHUSEEK inscription, but it's OK as it is too.

About how to make it real :think: i was thinking to an alternative to pre-orders and similar things, to make everything smoother and easier, especially considering that we want just 50 watches.

Mamurai could give the design to the supplier (of course Mamurai is the only one who can decide about that and about the conditions), and the seller would be allowed to produce more than 50 pieces at "market" price, to non-WUS members.

In return, we may ask to buy our 50 WUS watches at EXTREMELY favorable price - that means that the watch should cost like or even _less _than a standard Amphibia.

Any other proposal is welcome. Nuno, what do you think about that?


----------



## nht

michele said:


> *Bingo! *|>|>
> 
> Absolutely perfect. Now we should make a prototype, based on a _recent _Amphibia with type-420 case. No experiments on Soviet-made Amphibia - they have a larger internal diameter that led to a small "bug" in the design of the WRR watch (the external inscriptions were hidden by the case edge). We could add a 3AKA3 WATCHUSEEK inscription, but it's OK as it is too.
> 
> About how to make it real :think: i was thinking to an alternative to pre-orders and similar things, to make everything smoother and easier, especially considering that we want just 50 watches.
> 
> Mamurai could give the design to the supplier (of course Mamurai is the only one who can decide about that and about the conditions), and the seller would be allowed to produce more than 50 pieces at "market" price, to non-WUS members.
> 
> In return, we may ask to buy our 50 WUS watches at EXTREMELY favorable price - that means that the watch should cost like or even _less _than a standard Amphibia.
> 
> Any other proposal is welcome. Nuno, what do you think about that?


If supplier is really interested in the dial (of course, incase Mamurai give the design), it seems fine to me.

However, in that case, our 50 watches should have the inscription "3AKA3 WATCHUSEEK", as a way to distinguish them from non WUS production (and somehow make them more limited and exclusive, too).

And maybe we could also include the case type 710 (Ministry) - 25 watches of each dial and of each case type.

25 Blue dial with case type 710
25 Red dial with case type 420

(or vice versa)

Well, just one more idea... b-)


----------



## michele

nht said:


> 25 Blue dial with case type 710
> 25 Red dial with case type 420
> 
> (or vice versa)


Mhhh, i still prefer the case type 420 for this dial, as it was for the WRR.

On the WRR, the "round" case matched better with the RR dial, to be more faithful to the original clock.

On this one, the round case is needed to match better with the "orbital" leit-motiv given by the globe at the center.

About the 3AKA3 WATCHUSEEK inscription, it's OK, but i guess we can't make two different inscriptions (3AKA3 for the watches reserved to WUS, and "Made in Russia" for the others), because i guess they should prepare another printing plate. But i don't know indeed. We should ask directly to the supplier. :think:

Maybe we could make put the 3AKA3 inscription on the caseback, with XX/50 numeration, for WUS-reserved pieces.


----------



## Lucidor

Another way to make it exclusive would be to reserve one of the dial colors for the WUS series, and have the other color available to the public. That would keep the number of variants down, and the members who desire both can get the public version as well.


----------



## michele

Lucidor said:


> Another way to make it exclusive would be to reserve one of the dial colors for the WUS series, and have the other color available to the public. That would keep the number of variants down, and the members who desire both can get the public version as well.


Not bad as idea. I would stick to the concept of "limited series" for both the colors though. Last but not least, i think that many of us (me included) would like to buy both the colors, and another share of blue (or red) watches should be reserved to WUS members...not very practical :think: But we could think about that solution.

Anyway, we must wait for Mamurai's decision, he's the owner of the dial design. And we must contact some seller, to know if Vostok is still stuck to the minimum quantity of 50 watches for each variant.


----------



## nht

michele said:


> Mhhh, i still prefer the case type 420 for this dial, as it was for the WRR.
> 
> On the WRR, the "round" case matched better with the RR dial, to be more faithful to the original clock.
> 
> On this one, the round case is needed to match better with the "orbital" leit-motiv given by the globe at the center.


I only have mentioned this possibility because there may be members who prefer one case type more than another... and i acknowledge that it could also cause problems and unnecessary confusions in the organization and logistics... o|

But i must agree with you: the case type 420 makes the whole watch more homogeneous and harmonious. |>



michele said:


> About the 3AKA3 WATCHUSEEK inscription, it's OK, but i guess we can't make two different inscriptions (3AKA3 for the watches reserved to WUS, and "Made in Russia" for the others), because i guess they should prepare another printing plate. But i don't know indeed. We should ask directly to the supplier. :think:


That yes, would be important and nice to get (but not a reason to not continue with the project, of course).



michele said:


> Maybe we could make put the 3AKA3 inscription on the caseback, with XX/50 numeration, for WUS-reserved pieces.


It's a great option, but could increase the final price... :think:



Lucidor said:


> Another way to make it exclusive would be to reserve one of the dial colors for the WUS series, and have the other color available to the public. That would keep the number of variants down, and the members who desire both can get the public version as well.


Another option. Thanks, Lars. b-)


----------



## dzony666

Hey everyone

I have no problems with giving away material rights to Vostok and would be happy to see it go in regular market production.

My summary from you great suggestions: I think both colours in a 420 case would be cool, for example red to be WUS exclusive in 50 pieces and blue for normal market.
The bottom writing would stay 'made in russia', but we would engrave the backs of the WUS models. 
That way the plates would stay the same, and I think it would keep it to minimum complications and price overall


----------



## 24120VR

mamurai said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Thank you for the feedback so far, everyone please jump in and lets make great watch for Valentina.
> 
> Hue and saturation values of the dial will also be fine tuned ofcourse, so any opinions are very welcome.
> 
> For consideration some variants with gradient, since Vostok had them in many 470 dial designs, trying hard to not look kitschy with this  ...
> 
> As far as the colour, I'm trying to like the red variant, but the red star keeps bothering me red on red.
> I'll try to save it somehow... Personally leaning to the blue side.
> 
> Also I'm somewhat uncomfortable with a handwritten signature that was signed on something else.
> I'd like to hear your opinions on this.
> View attachment 474018


I'm with you on the signature... is it possible to contact her and ask a signature , or at least permission ?


----------



## michele

Don't know if the signature is a real problem (BTW, what's the first word in her signature?). 

In the past, some Poljot watches were made with the complete Gagarin's signature (i seriously doubt that it was authorized). This one is a simple autograph. But i agree that we should ask (if possible), more for good manners than for copyright issues (if they are concrete, i guess they are related with an hypothetic owner of the autographed image).


----------



## CCCP

It's time to contact Vostok for more details on the production of the watch ;-)


----------



## michele

CCCP said:


> It's time to contact Vostok for more details on the production of the watch ;-)


Vostok is traditionally not very open in communications with foreign private people, and i think they could not manage an order of just 50 watches, especially if they are from single orders with different destination for each watch.

I have contacted an above mentioned, Chistopol-based seller, but i did not received reply (he does not posts since May, although he constantly connects to the forum). Will wait for some days, then we will contact some other sellers - first come, first served.

I have not intention to bother myself with the "bureaucratic" part, as it was with the RR watch. If somebody has closer and more constant contacts with reliable sellers, that's OK. 
The launch of the project and the supervision of the design are enough for me.


----------



## Seele

Hmm... I was thinking the mission insignia could fit in somewhere too:


----------



## CCCP

Seele said:


> Hmm... I was thinking the mission insignia could fit in somewhere too:


That's nice!!! it would be great on the caseback... but I'm sure a custom engraving this complex would be too costly :-(


----------



## michele

CCCP said:


> That's nice!!! it would be great on the caseback... but I'm sure a custom engraving this complex would be too costly :-(


The custom engraving costed approximately 10 bucks on the RR. It's another "complication" though, and that logo would be too narrow and small. But we may think about it.


----------



## nht

michele said:


> I have contacted an above mentioned, Chistopol-based seller, but i did not received reply (he does not posts since May, although he constantly connects to the forum). Will wait for some days, then we will contact some other sellers - first come, first served.


Thanks Michele. |>

Waiting for good news.


----------



## michele

Reply from Meranom:



> stamp for printing - 60 usd/each, you need three colors, so it is charged to 180 usd
> printing 1 usd/each dial
> plus the price of the watch, please choose the model


I thank our friend Meranom for the reply, but i can't understand a so high price, considering that the Radio Room costed approximately 70 Euro. Or i did not understand the final price for each watch? :-s :think: I invite him to partecipate to this thread.


----------



## nht

Maybe something like this...

180 usd / 50 watches = 3.6 usd (each watch)

Final price = 69.88 usd (Amphibia at meranon) + 3.6 usd (stamp for printing) + 1 usd (each personalized dial) = 74.48 usd

:think:


----------



## arktika1148

nht said:


> Maybe something like this...
> 
> 180 usd / 50 watches = 3.6 usd (each watch)
> 
> Final price = 69.88 usd (Amphibia at meranon) + 3.6 usd (stamp for printing) + 1 usd (each personalized dial) = 74.48 usd
> 
> :think:


That's how I read it $60 per colour, x 3 colours, divided by number of watches. +

Does'nt sound too bad afterall. Any idea on time turn around ?, & would Meranom place order for members to buy from thhem directly ?


----------



## dzony666

Nht and arktika are right I think - each = 180/50(plates) + 1(print) + watch. 
Reasonable price =)

Yeah, would be nice if they participated in this debate.


----------



## CCCP

75$ for such a nice watch would be fine :-!


----------



## Senignol

I'd buy TWO!!!

One of each colour.


----------



## CCCP

Senignol said:


> I'd buy TWO!!!
> 
> One of each colour.


Me too :-!
Maybe we could open a thread for watch reservation, so we can count us...


----------



## meranom

As I wrote:
Stamps for printing - 60 usd/each, need three colors, so it is charged to 180 usd for all 3. Divide 180 on quntity.
printing 1 usd/each dial
+watch cost


----------



## michele

meranom said:


> As I wrote:
> Stamps for printing - 60 usd/each, need three colors, so it is charged to 180 usd for all 3. Divide 180 on quntity.
> printing 1 usd/each dial
> +watch cost


Now it's more clear, thank you very much . |> Are the gradient tones included in the 3 colors?

(the watches have dark/clear red, and dark/clear blue dials.)


----------



## meranom

michele said:


> Now it's more clear, thank you very much . |> Are the gradient tones included in the 3 colors?
> 
> (the watches have dark/clear red, and dark/clear blue dials.)


The gradient tones are included to dial background. There is no need special printing form, so we think the printing department wouldn`t charge extra cost for this. But please be noted, that the colors you choose could be different on the dials. It will be based on the paint colors they use for ordinary work.


----------



## Kevg

CCCP said:


> Me too :-!
> Maybe we could open a thread for watch reservation, so we can count us...


I think this would be a good idea sort of get the money on the table sort of thing.


----------



## sci

As this watch is going to be a collectable (and supposedly must last long), I want to ask question about the lack longevity. We all know the blue story from the period 3-4 years ago with the fading scuba dudes. Is it finally resolved (we assume yes, based on the record from 2009 till now, but a confirmation is welcome)?


----------



## CCCP

sci said:


> As this watch is going to be a collectable (and supposedly must last long), I want to ask question about the lack longevity. We all know the blue story from the period 3-4 years ago with the fading scuba dudes. Is it finally resolved (we assume yes, based on the record from 2009 till now, but a confirmation is welcome)?


I had one of the fading scuba dudes but I'm not too worried... even *IF* it fades to purple it will still be a beautiful watch.
Anyway I hope the problem is fixed... because there is also people who had no fading problem.


----------



## dzony666

Hello

Little time lately but here is a quick and dirty mockup of the final designs:









Small text in cyrillic says 'ЗАКАЗ УОЧЮСИК'

regards,
Janez


----------



## 24120VR

I'm in !
Geez....I'm having difficulty chosing .. I think I'll take them both


----------



## Kevg

Put me down for a blue, they look brilliant nice work. 

Kev


----------



## michele

"Quick and dirty?"

They are wonderful indeed...great job!


----------



## nht

Thanks mamurai :-!



24120VR said:


> Geez....I'm having difficulty chosing .. I think I'll take them both


I have the same indecision... :think:


----------



## mjtyson

I like either idea, as long as the back says "...первая женщина в космосе".


----------



## Daboryder

What a fantastic job. I must be included in this project please, I am prepared to buy one of each colour.
Waiting with bated breath.
Thanks


----------



## Ted01

I have no indecision. Count me in for both watches


----------



## SiebSp

I will want a blue one. 


---
- Greetings,
Sieb

----m(^0^)m----


----------



## CCCP

I want a red one... maybe a blue too!!! Beautiful work, congratulations!!!


----------



## Oldheritage

I'd certainly buy at least one, this one is looking absolutely spectacular!!


----------



## Gravit

Beautiful work Mamurai. Put me down for the red dial. I'd prefer the blue one if the second hand was not pink. But the pink and red works for me on the red dial.


----------



## DanC

CCCP said:


> 75$ for such a nice watch would be fine :-!


Agreed, and I'd like one in blue please.


----------



## cestommek

mamurai said:


> Hello
> 
> Little time lately but here is a quick and dirty mockup of the final designs:
> 
> View attachment 487902
> 
> 
> Small text in cyrillic says 'ЗАКАЗ УОЧЮСИК'
> 
> regards,
> Janez


Great job Mamurai!
Red is beautiful,but blue is more classic color...


----------



## thetourist

Hello all, 

I'm following this forum for quite some time now and this thread made me finally decide to register and also to buy my first russian watch.
I think both colours are nice so please count me in for both versions.
I will never thank enough michele for this great idea and Mamurai for his work on the design!


----------



## Generalskie

Truly a superb design ! Congrats to all involved !

Save a red one for me.


----------



## philippeF

a red one for me
amazing work
Philippe


----------



## Vyshnee

1 x Blue

How's the project coming along?


----------



## Vyshnee

mamurai said:


> Small text in cyrillic says 'ЗАКАЗ УОЧЮСИК'


What is the English translation of this text? :think:


----------



## cyphion

Put me down for a Blue one. 

I think it looks great, and awesome work to those that were involved on it.


----------



## dzony666

Hey everyone

Some changes in the design, writing brought closer to the original idea
(also good for a good night's sleep without the stolen signature =P),
plus the Vostok logo had been brought inside the globe to keep 
the surface of it as undisturbed as possible.









All opinions are welcome as always.


----------



## arktika1148

mamurai said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Some changes in the design, writing brought closer to the original idea
> (also good for a good night's sleep without the stolen signature =P),
> plus the Vostok logo had been brought inside the globe to keep
> the surface of it as undisturbed as possible.
> 
> View attachment 517040
> 
> 
> All opinions are welcome as always.


Beautifull work .

I would like the blue in a ministry , the red in a 10tm . But the main thing to get them made, any ideas/progress.
Your excellent creative skill can't be allowed to be wasted surely.


----------



## michele

Hi Janez,
that's excellent :-!

Some considerations:

-the 1963-2013 inscription looks more "old Soviet celebrative style", gives a precise timeplace to the watch, and respects the owner of the previous signature (yes, because WE respect the others' intellectual work, any reference to real facts or persons is purely coincidental)

-the "B" logo was more "triumphant" above the globe, but this one makes the dial cleaner

-one thing that i have seen just now, is that the date window frame it's a bit large, IMHO it's better to get rid of it in the drawing, we will specify in the order that the date window will have a chrome frame.

Anyway, the project is taking another step towards the ideal shape. :-!


----------



## nht

Fantastic (one more time) :-!


First, I agree with the elimination of signature. It's better that way.

But about 'ЗАКАЗ УОЧЮСИК' text... I think it looks better centered on the dial, at 6 o'clock.

Many thanks for your time and your great work. |>


----------



## Kevg

I agree with nht the whole design looks cleaner but I think ЗАКАЗ УОЧЮСИК should be at 6. Great work and I can't wait to get my hands on one.

Kev


----------



## michele

nht said:


> But about 'ЗАКАЗ УОЧЮСИК' text... I think it looks better centered on the dial, at 6 o'clock.


I would say in this way. Under the half-sized markers, and with very "squeezed" font. |>


----------



## CCCP

Nice, but the "stolen" signature was nicer... before giving it up I suggest at least a try. Anyway noone would notice 100 watch in the world. it's not like an official Vostok produced in the thousands.

BTW will it be possible to order just a dial? I have an Amphibian with a dial I don't like so I'd take a spare one too.


----------



## Chascomm

Vyshnee said:


> What is the English translation of this text? :think:


Did anybody reply to you?

'ЗАКАЗ' translates roughly as 'commissioned by'. 'УОЧЮСИК' is not a Russian word; it is a direct translitteration of 'Watchuseek' into the Cyrillic alphabet.


----------



## Chascomm

mamurai said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Some changes in the design, writing brought closer to the original idea
> (also good for a good night's sleep without the stolen signature =P),
> plus the Vostok logo had been brought inside the globe to keep
> the surface of it as undisturbed as possible.
> 
> View attachment 517040
> 
> 
> All opinions are welcome as always.


This design has progressed to the point where I would definitely be interested in buying one. The red looks great and it's certain to have strong support from many but it is the 'orbital blue' that really does it for me.

I support the decision to not include the signature. Of course if the cosmonaut herself was contacted and agreed to the project then that would be a different matter... ;-)


----------



## 24120VR

Nice ! ... but any chance of making the no date version ? I really prefer Amphibia/Komandirskie with no date, since changing date is a lot of work


----------



## Chascomm

24120VR said:


> Nice ! ... but any chance of making the no date version ? I really prefer Amphibia/Komandirskie with no date, since changing date is a lot of work


+1

It's not a deal-breaker by any means, but I'm not really interested in having a date function on a Vostok.


----------



## Vaurien

Chascomm said:


> +1
> 
> It's not a deal-breaker by any means, but I'm not really interested in having a date function on a Vostok.


+1 +1 for me |>
I need a red one for I bought recently a pair of red shoes, on sale. :think:
I bought also a pair of blue shoes.... :roll:

You know, I'm an elegant women, Valentina would understand :-d


----------



## spedmonkey

This is amazing work, guys. I'd love to be included once the final order is placed. Thanks for doing all this, and by all means, please keep us updated! :-!


----------



## michele

Chascomm said:


> +1
> 
> It's not a deal-breaker by any means, but I'm not really interested in having a date function on a Vostok.


I agree, but i hate the click of an hidden date disk at midnight. Present mechanisms and functions are meant to be used, not to be hidden. We cold ask to use the caliber 2415 if they can do it. However, i agree with Chascomm, we may think about it.

Anyway, we have reached a crucial point. There is only one problem left on the table. 
As some you already know, the white Radio Room Vostok (made 3 years ago) was brutally copied in every detail and without permission. Now i need to know the name of the seller who ordered those watches, in order to avoid it and blacklist it for hypothetic future special editions.

It would be ridicolous to order custom watches to the same guys who stolen the previous work. It's a risk that i don't want to carry. If somebody knows the name of the company that sold the Indonesian RR watch, *please PM me*, so we will be able to make the "Tereshkowa" watch without risking to fall in wrong hands.

BTW, please don't post any other discussion-type post about the abusive RR watch (no need of that), or i will delete it. Thank you.


----------



## Vyshnee

michele said:


> I agree, but i hate the click of an hidden date disk at midnight. Present mechanisms and functions are meant to be used, not to be hidden. We cold ask to use the caliber 2415 if they can do it. However, i agree with Chascomm, we may think about it.


Makes sense. There's no point in having an invisible date function. I can see how the dial could be more aesthetically appealing and uniform without the date window, especially considering the commemorative nature of the watch, and the great artwork.

However on a practical day-to-day basis I prefer to have the date function. I check the date on my watch at least twice every day. Otherwise I have to pull out my phone to get the correct date...

That said, I would probably wear this watch more on special occassions.


----------



## Oldheritage

I agree: the signature was great, but only if we can get permission to use it of course.


----------



## dzony666

Seele said:


> Hmm... I was thinking the mission insignia could fit in somewhere too:


I almost forgot, well not almost... 
I tried to include the insignia, as and when proposed, but 
I felt it wasn't really going anywhere, only idea was to make 
it like the albatros icebreaker/patrol dial with vertical motif.
Also a busy dial already with the portrait and all.
I like the insignia a lot but it would take lots more time to make 
it right, also the design/decision would spread further, so I 
abandoned it. Anyway, here's the initial sketch.. =)


----------



## jeevesa

One blue for me! Looks awesome!


----------



## michele

mamurai said:


> I almost forgot, well not almost...
> I tried to include the insignia, as and when proposed, but
> I felt it wasn't really going anywhere, only idea was to make
> it like the albatros icebreaker/patrol dial with vertical motif.
> Also a busy dial already with the portrait and all.
> I like the insignia a lot but it would take lots more time to make
> it right, also the design/decision would spread further, so I
> abandoned it. Anyway, here's the initial sketch.. =)
> View attachment 523589


Janez, i must admit that you are really born to design watch dials!

This is another surprising hat trick - really nice! |>

Now it's hard to decide - maybe we should add even a third variant?

Anyway, the best form would be a combination of dials n.1 and n.2, with 1963-2013 inscription and full-height central strip (look at the dial n.2, one of the grey/white markers -the one above the helmet- could be extended to create a central strip that goes from the red star until the 6 'o clock marker ;-) )


----------



## dzony666

Sorry, no pics this time =P

Just have to take some real measures from a scuba dial (lazy me) 
and I think we could slowly wrap it up to everxones satisfaction =).
Then we could have a go and experiment with the insignia dial =)


----------



## Karamazov

Date or not, +1 to Red!!! Are these custom Vostoks much more expensive than standard models? What was the asking price for RR at the time??

Anyway ladies and gents - great idea!

Peace Comrades
Tov. Karamazov


----------



## michele

Karamazov said:


> What was the asking price for RR at the time??


Price for RR watch in 2008 was approximately Euro 60,00, shipping included.


----------



## Karamazov

Thanks Michele!
So it was really nothing for the one of a kind watch. 
If price of "Valentina" is in the range of no more than let's say twice of a standard run I will go for it for sure.

Peace Comrades
Tov. Karamazov


----------



## Chascomm

One last thought before I depart the internet for a while:

Has any consideration been given to a smaller version of this special dial i.e. for a 'Baby' Vostok? I know that most of us are blokes here, and Anna favours the larger watches, but wouldn't it be nice to have a Tereshkova watch suitable for women who like to wear a smaller watch?


----------



## Vyshnee

Chascomm said:


> Has any consideration been given to a smaller version of this special dial i.e. for a 'Baby' Vostok? I know that most of us are blokes here, and Anna favours the larger watches, but wouldn't it be nice to have a Tereshkova watch suitable for women who like to wear a smaller watch?


Thanks for raising these important considerations, Chascomm. I've been thinking along similar lines. The size and weight of a 420 - 2416B is somewhat of a concern. It's a bit bulky. I'm planning on gifting this watch and - while the watch will comfortably fit myself - the recipient(s) have smaller more petite wrists than I do.

My initial thoughts on this topic were regarding the dial colour. I find both colours rather masculine, more so the royal blue, but I like the primary colours and think they look good. I like lighter colour dials such as white and yellow, and pink as well for its added significance. The "powder" colours like blue and grey make really nice dials too.

There's a flower on the commemorative stamp (Page 1) that looks like a carnation? Maybe something like this can replace the date window!?


----------



## Karamazov

Plus 8th of March is Women's Day still celebrated in former SU, and countries of the Eastern Block. It would be great day to unveil Valentina's watch for women, I think.

Peace Comrades
Tov. Karamazov


----------



## Girolamo

Hi, regards from Spain. Nice project!


----------



## jeevesa

Guys, 
I'm reading the thread again and again in hoping of a new post. I can't wait for the moment of ordering the watches


----------



## Conchita Turtle

Girolamo said:


> Hi, regards from Spain. Nice project!


 I agree, and I'm very interested too.


----------



## Kevg

Just thought I'd bump this wondering if there are any further developments.

Kev


----------



## CCCP

Another BUMP...  so will this watch be available?


----------



## michele

CCCP said:


> Another BUMP...  so will this watch be available?


Soon or later...
The latest version posted by Mamurai is still "under construction". We are all busy with our daily work :roll:
First of all, we must definitively decide about the final design. We are not in hurry. |>


----------



## Girolamo

michele said:


> Soon or later...
> The latest version posted by Mamurai is still "under construction". We are all busy with our daily work :roll:
> First of all, we must definitively decide about the final design. We are not in hurry. |>


Ok. I am waiting patiently. It is best not to run fast,:-! ;-)


----------



## arktika1148

Already got the patch...


----------



## Kevg

Quick bump for this thread wodering if there's any news, Not desperate or anything.

Kev


----------



## michele

Kevg said:


> Quick bump for this thread wondering if there's any news, Not desperate or anything.
> 
> Kev


I have contacted Mamurai, i guess he's very busy (he does not post since one month, but he's always here).


----------



## dzony666

Hey everyone

Michele is right, not much time lately =/

I will try to update this week.
Until then =)

regards,
Janez


----------



## Girolamo

. Good news!


----------



## jeevesa

Just a quick bump in hoping for some news


----------



## michele

I'm very glad to bump this thread after so many months...

Excellent news are coming *very *soon! :-!


----------



## Girolamo

michele said:


> I'm very glad to bump this thread after so many months...
> 
> Excellent news are coming *very *soon! :-!


Nice!!!! :-!


----------



## jmpresidente

Girolamo said:


> Nice!!!! :-!


Not nice....Very Nice|>

Hi Giro... here speaking english .. to get another russian


----------



## Conchita Turtle

Can't wait... |>


----------



## 451t8

Waow... just waow... this project looks gorgeous |>


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

I had completely forgotten about this project.
Nice to see mamurai's mock ups again

By the way, I'm in :-!


----------



## El Monitor

Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> I had completely forgotten about this project.
> Nice to see mamurai's mock ups again
> 
> By the way, I'm in :-!


Hi guys! :-!

Yes, just like Michele said, the Valentina Tereshkova project is actually being developed by HdR forum (Okeah Final Edition Team), in cooperation with WUS (Michele).
We´re remaking the dials made by "mamurai" to look for a definitive design. Just changing a couple of things and taking decisions about others.
Our designers needs a couple of days to have it ready, and then, we will send designs to manufacturer and showed on this thread.
We need to talk with manufacturer about the base dials and printing. We want to make the blue and red dials applying a "gradient" base color (as the Armorius designs), but this option it´s not confirmed yet. We´ll inform you.

Finally, the Valentina Terseshkova project will be a nice project, born in WUS as the first original idea and developed by HdR forum. 
All decisions will be taken by mutual agreement (HdR/WUS), and always looking for the best results. |>
Just when the HdR team will be ready to show the full project, we´ll open an official thread to add all petitions from forumers (hopefully 10-12 days from today).

The watches used for the project are:

*Total watches:* 200 pcs (for WUS/HdR forum)

*AM-420 series:* 50 x red V.T dial / 50 x blue V.T dial
*AMM-710 series:* 50 x black V.T dial / 50 x blue V.T dial

The timing about the final making, we have calculated close to 6 months (from now), although it´s only an estimative timing.

We hope the project is to your liking, take for sure we´re working hard to look for the best at low cost.

I give you samples of the dials assembled, but please, it´s just to take an idea, *it´s not the final designs*:

AM-420 Red V.T dial:










AM-420 Blue V.T dial:










AMM-710 Black V.T dial:










More news very soon!

Enjoy! :-!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

this is a gorgeous and very distinctive project; the design looks amazing already!.

I don't know how these "forum watch" projects work, I would love to apply for this one if possible, but what are the rules? is this open for ANY member of this forum or just to few ones? How does this work?

thanks!


----------



## JRMTactical

I want one VERY BADLY!! So when the time comes will we be able to 'order' a watch and place a downpayment to hold its spot for us? I never was interested in the other limited edition watch, (just a personal thing, I never have liked them enough to buy one --old OR new). So I am watching and waiting with baited breath for the announcement to "COME AND GET IT!!" 

Bobby


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

Given the popularity of the Okeah Final Edition project, I'm afraid 200 pieces is going to leave out a lot of folks. :-(

Personally, I would take at least two watches. 

I hope Michele and El Monitor take a closer look at the desire before commiting to a total of 200.


----------



## arktika1148

Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> Given the popularity of the Okeah Final Edition project, I'm afraid 200 pieces is going to leave out a lot of folks. :-(
> 
> Personally, I would take one at least two watches.
> 
> I hope Michele and El Monitor take a closer look at the desire before commiting to a total of 200.


Agree !!

Red round , blue ministry would be cool


----------



## mysterian

I'm firing up PayPal right now,... Where do I send my downpayment please?

Design looks pretty good in the last iteration.


----------



## JRMTactical

mysterian said:


> I'm firing up PayPal right now,... Where do I send my downpayment please?
> 
> Design looks pretty good in the last iteration.


As do I!!! I have a shaky finger poised over the SEND button!! :-d


----------



## Girolamo

I was waiting for this occasion. I also will participate in this project.


----------



## jald

Nice Watches,

I like the blue dial AM-420 series in ministry case ......


----------



## dzony666

> We´re remaking the dials made by Armorius to look for a definitive design. Just changing a couple of things and taking decisions about others.
> Our designers needs a couple of days to have it ready...


Cool, don't mention it.. Please don't do the vertical one as it's not as finished as it was intended, the watch can be better. Blue and red are go.
Thanks


----------



## 451t8

/mewantmewantmewant <3


----------



## Pato Sentado

Great idea!!!
As somebody told above, after the succcess of the Okeah project, and talking about a much more affordable watch, the number of pieces can be quite high...


----------



## michele

Some considerations:

- The first version ("Earth") will be made in *round *case (in honor to the "rotating", Sputnik-style design). The bezel will be the classic type with *"dots"* for the same reason (they resemble to planets in some way! and they matches very well with the red dial).

- The second version ("Insignia") will have the official logo of the Vostok-6 mission, and will be made in *square* (type-710) case. The bezel will be of the *new type,* with numbers and very small red dots. It will be a very impressive and aggressive style.

The project was born in my mind almost one year ago, it was evolved by Mamurai, and it will be finally done by the HdR guys, who have already a good experience, under their total responsibility (quantity included). Some details may change, now the HdR team is referent for this project. I will be just supervisor about final design (i have no time for projects unfortunately :roll: ).

I think they will make an excellent job. |>


----------



## El Monitor

Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> Given the popularity of the Okeah Final Edition project, I'm afraid 200 pieces is going to leave out a lot of folks. :-(
> 
> Personally, I would take at least two watches.
> 
> I hope Michele and El Monitor take a closer look at the desire before commiting to a total of 200.


I agree.
We´re thinking about to ask for more pieces, probably 70x dial (280 total).



mamurai said:


> Cool, don't mention it.. Please don't do the vertical one as it's not as finished as it was intended, the watch can be better. Blue and red are go.
> Thanks


I´m so sorry, I was confused about your nickname, first designs was made by you, not by "armorius" (too many nicknames on mi mind, sorry).
Don´t worry, the final retouching of vertical dials are being made. We will show them when finished. |>

The sample I have showed of the vertical black dial assembled on the old AMM-710, it´s just a test to take an idea of the "look".



michele said:


> Some considerations:
> 
> - The first version ("Earth") will be made in *round *case (in honor to the "rotating", Sputnik-style design). The bezel will be the classic type with *"dots"* for the same reason (they resemble to planets in some way! and they matches very well with the red dial).
> 
> - The second version ("Insignia") will have the official logo of the Vostok-6 mission, and will be made in *square* (type-710) case. The bezel will be of the *new type,* with numbers and very small red dots. It will be a very impressive and aggressive style.
> 
> The project was born in my mind almost one year ago, it was evolved by Mamurai, and it will be finally done by the HdR guys, who have already a good experience, under their total responsibility (quantity included). Some details may change, now the HdR team is referent for this project. I will be just supervisor about final design (i have no time for projects unfortunately :roll: ).
> 
> I think they will make an excellent job. |>


Well said. |>
You´ve an MP.

Thanks for trusting us. |>
We´ll do it as the nice project you keep in mind.

Best regards.


----------



## Yokohama

Conchita Turtle said:


> I agree, and I'm very interested too.


Congrats, Mamurai. Great project, nice hommage

What a surprise to find all the goodfellas from HdR around!!!


----------



## Chascomm

You know, if you were able to offer a version in the Vostok 'Junior' case, then I'm sure there would be interest over on the Ladies Watches forum, too.

e.g.









another opportunity to introduce more people to the joys of Russian watch ownership perhaps?


----------



## 24120VR

I like !
When do we start ordering ?

just a thought ....I think the dial would look better without date window ...


----------



## michele

Chascomm said:


> You know, if you were able to offer a version in the Vostok 'Junior' case, then I'm sure there would be interest over on the Ladies Watches forum, too.
> 
> another opportunity to introduce more people to the joys of Russian watch ownership perhaps?


I have thought to 2 versions for this reason. The classic 38 mm round case can be worn by a woman too. 
A "Junior" case is a nice idea, but few people would be interested and the dials are too small - just IMO.


----------



## jeevesa

I'm definitely in.... I want a piece from the blue one


----------



## 451t8

24120VR said:


> just a thought ....I think the dial would look better without date window ...


/agree


----------



## jmpresidente

Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> Given the popularity of the Okeah Final Edition project, I'm afraid 200 pieces is going to leave out a lot of folks. :-(
> 
> Personally, I would take at least two watches.
> 
> I hope Michele and El Monitor take a closer look at the desire before commiting to a total of 200.


+1 at least 400


----------



## jmpresidente

Yokohama said:


> Congrats, Mamurai. Great project, nice hommage
> 
> What a surprise to find all the goodfellas from HdR around!!!


So do I

Lets go ... for Valentina


----------



## Senignol

I'll be ordering one of each...


----------



## sci

24120VR said:


> just a thought ....I think the dial would look better without date window ...


I saw a 2K EUR Nomos with the same way of date change like Vostok (8-12-8-12), but they somehow target their watch to be the only watch worn by the owner . Our Vostoks are mostly rotation watches and no-date version is preferable for me too.


----------



## El Monitor

jmpresidente said:


> +1 at least 400


Hi jm,

Incredible...:think:
Do you have a crystal ball? :-d:-d:-!

Yes, definitely, we will ask for 400 pcs. (100x dial). |>

This project will be a new international project, just as the Okeah F.E. so... 
I hope all interested forumers can take their piece/s.

See you on HdR! :-!


----------



## Generalskie

+1 on the no date dial !


----------



## CCCP

I'm interested for no date red dial version.


----------



## JRMTactical

I just signed up at HdR to make sure that I can get my greedy little mitts on 2 of these babies (one RED and one BLACK)!! :-d I have a lot of trouble reading Spanish, but Google Translate helps some.... 

I know it will be a little time before this gets started, but how will we know that this all gets ready to go? I know that HdR will make some announcement on this, but I'm confused. I only actually looked at the "Okeah final issue", because the Okeah's are not of interest to me (just a personal preference). I guess I should've looked at it closer because now I am lost as to how the process is going to work....:-s o|


----------



## nectarios73

i ll get the one with the ministry case.


----------



## JRMTactical

nectarios73 said:


> i ll get the one with the ministry case.


The Black Ministry case is awesome (from the preview generated pictures)! I, myself, want ONE of EACH!! However, I assume costs will be a little higher than normal, so I am limiting myself to ONE Black and ONE Red. Those two colors just really have my rapt attention!


----------



## El Monitor

I show you a couple of draws.

(please, don´t forget it´s only a little example about how can it be. *Designs must be retouched*)



















Specials thanks to my friend Girolamo. |>


----------



## JRMTactical

El Monitor said:


> I show you a couple of draws.
> 
> (please, don´t forget it´s only a little example about how can it be. *Designs must be retouched*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specials thanks to my friend Girolamo. |>


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I want to take part on this... with passion!!! hahaha


----------



## gdman714

I would like very much to be able to get one of these watches. How will the ordering work? Will there be an announcement and it's first come, first served after that?


----------



## JRMTactical

They are still in the design phase, so it will be a while. For reference, look at the 'OKEAH Final Issue' thread on this forum (f10). I don't mean to speak for Michele, whose idea this was, but I joined the HdR forum to keep abreast of the whole process. I joined this forum last May, and it was about a month later that Michele announced the idea for the watch, so I got to see the idea from it' conception until now. Really neat, and like you, I WANT ONE (actually TWO, one in Red and one in Black). I can't wait!! :-d


----------



## Senignol

You are disqualified.

You are a water watch collector.

This one is for us Rocket Men.


----------



## JRMTactical

Heck no, I'm a landlubber!! Way more Komandirskie's and other NON water related watches than ANY Amphibian! Besides, I found a Buran that I liked very much the other day, in a Tonneau case....so


----------



## jmpresidente

El Monitor said:


> I show you a couple of draws.
> 
> (please, don´t forget it´s only a little example about how can it be. *Designs must be retouched*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specials thanks to my friend Girolamo. |>


It is....it is... AWESOME!!!!!

I will get the ministry for me and the red one for my MDD (with a red Hirsch strap?)

Thanks WUS, Carlos and Giro for your exceptional work!!


----------



## Seele

For the love of Valentina: Superluminova please!


----------



## amphibic

superluminova on a vostok dial! I hope...
it is nice to hear it


----------



## Girolamo

My favorite is ...








At firsttime, I liked the black dial. But I changed my mind. Degraded!!!


----------



## Chascomm

michele said:


> I have thought to 2 versions for this reason. The classic 38 mm round case can be worn by a woman too.
> A "Junior" case is a nice idea, but few people would be interested and the dials are too small - just IMO.


Well the 420 can be worn by _some_ women. I can say for sure that it would be way too big for my wife. In fact the 420 looks like a big watch on me, too.

I agree the size of the dial introduces some design limitations, and if the organizers of this project don't think there would be much interest then I guess it's not going to happen.


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

Well, I'm very happy to see that the quantity has been bumped up to 400. I think that will allow many people to get a unique piece.
But you know what, I still don't think that 400 pieces will be enough to fill demand.

Think about it, HdR commissioned 300 Okeah pieces with a reserve list of about 65. The members here at WUS were offered inclusion when there were only about 50 watches available. If the Okeah was offered here at the initial stages of that herculean project, more watches would have been sold.

Truth be told, if HdR and Volmax had the raw materials to make 500 Okeah's, they would have sold them all.
Remember, this is a watch that is costing anywhere from 325-350 Euros.

This project is incorporating members from HdR and WUS from the outset. I imagine that the final cost will be somewhere around 90 Euros, much more affordable than the Okeah.
I was lucky enough to jump in and get in on the Okeah project. I bounce over to HdR and read the forum and can see the passion that the members have for that project. I imagine that passion will be just as robust *there and here*.

I can only imagine how much work is involved in putting something like this together, and realize that the organizers at HdR want to have manageable control. But I think they will find that they probably could manufacture and fill at least *600 *watches.

It will be interesting to follow the process. Please remember that this is the opinion of some guy scratching his ass and typing his opinion at the kitchen table


----------



## Vyshnee

Chascomm said:


> Well the 420 can be worn by _some_ women. I can say for sure that it would be way too big for my wife. In fact the 420 looks like a big watch on me, too.
> 
> I agree the size of the dial introduces some design limitations, and if the organizers of this project don't think there would be much interest then I guess it's not going to happen.


I generally agree that this is more of guys' watch in all due respect to the designers and project concept which I understand is now more or less finalized. My intention is to gift this watch but I'm not all too sure if the recipient(s) would find it comfortable to wear. :think:


----------



## windy1

count me in please i would like to have the AM-420 V.T DIAL AND AMM-710 BLACK


----------



## El Monitor

Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> Well, I'm very happy to see that the quantity has been bumped up to 400. I think that will allow many people to get a unique piece.
> But you know what, I still don't think that 400 pieces will be enough to fill demand.
> 
> Think about it, HdR commissioned 300 Okeah pieces with a reserve list of about 65. The members here at WUS were offered inclusion when there were only about 50 watches available. If the Okeah was offered here at the initial stages of that herculean project, more watches would have been sold.
> 
> Truth be told, if HdR and Volmax had the raw materials to make 500 Okeah's, they would have sold them all.
> Remember, this is a watch that is costing anywhere from 325-350 Euros.
> 
> This project is incorporating members from HdR and WUS from the outset. I imagine that the final cost will be somewhere around 90 Euros, much more affordable than the Okeah.
> I was lucky enough to jump in and get in on the Okeah project. I bounce over to HdR and read the forum and can see the passion that the members have for that project. I imagine that passion will be just as robust *there and here*.
> 
> I can only imagine how much work is involved in putting something like this together, and realize that the organizers at HdR want to have manageable control. But I think they will find that they probably could manufacture and fill at least *600 *watches.
> 
> It will be interesting to follow the process. Please remember that this is the opinion of some guy scratching his ass and typing his opinion at the kitchen table


Hi Timepiece,

Thanks for sharing your personal opinion, I respect your words, and even I agree part of this. |>

BUT: Let me tell you my thoughts.
What´s the highest acceptable risk we can take (a team of forumers who want to share a nice idea without commercial purposes)?
*Do you really think we must take a high risk?* I think NOT. 
Just like you said, you´re scratching your ass and typing your opinion at the kitchen table, and take for sure I understand your words as a nice comment (I was in your situation and I will be there, but you must understand I´m now on the other side. The side of the responsability ). |>

The Okeah F.E was a high risk, and yes, many people liked the watch, but only we know the difficult times we had to live before the good times. 
The commitment with manufacturers and distributors is ours, not yours (rest of forumers). What would happen if forumers just take 300 pcs? Bad thing, my friend, we will have several "personal" troubles :think:
IMHO forumers (including me) we must understand how to play the game. *No high risk *out of the forum matters, just enjoy and share our wonderful hobbie. :-!
400 pcs. for the V.T project we think it´s a "reasonable" risk. Also, we think 100x dial it´s a nice and exclusive collection. |>
And of course, people who visit forums as a regular way, don´t have troubles to find a piece, FOR SURE. Perhaps, people who don´t visit the forum as a regular way will have troubles to find a piece. Ok, those are the rules of the game, and probably that´s the best way to reward people who visit our forums as a regular way. |>

In any case, I cann´t say 600 pcs. are unworkable, just not recommended. |>

Thanks again, Timepiece. :-!

Greetings.


----------



## Remior

Hi all, i'm member since a bit of time from WUS and a bit more from HdR and I congratulate myself to have the opportunity to participate on this project.... and i must to say I'm falling in love with this Valentina beauty:


----------



## JRMTactical

Remior said:


> Hi all, i'm member since a bit of time from WUS and a bit more from HdR and I congratulate myself to have the opportunity to participate on this project.... and i must to say I'm falling in love with this Valentina beauty:


Remior,

I love the RED. Love it, Love it, Love it!! If I only get ONE it'll be the RED one!

Bobby


----------



## Senignol

JRMTactical said:


> Heck no, I'm a landlubber!! Way more Komandirskie's and other NON water related watches than ANY Amphibian! Besides, I found a Buran that I liked very much the other day, in a Tonneau case....so


Really?

Where....???


----------



## JRMTactical

Senignol said:


> Really?
> 
> Where....???


I ain't tellin'! . LOL!!

Actually it was on the 'bay. I'll PM you the auction.


----------



## CCCP

Remior said:


> Hi all, i'm member since a bit of time from WUS and a bit more from HdR and I congratulate myself to have the opportunity to participate on this project.... and i must to say I'm falling in love with this Valentina beauty:


+1 RED |>|>|>


----------



## El Monitor

Hi guys,

Now, it´s time to wait.
We have sent the full project to manufacturer.
Juts when Vostok have agreed the final designs, we´ll show the draws on the thread.

I would like to thank Vostok all their willingness to collaborate with us. |>

Nothing more to say by now, I will inform you about development and final conclusions.


Good luck. |>


----------



## wood

I wan´t one too!!!!

I "missed" the new Ocean model. I really want one black Valentina ministry !!!


wood


----------



## jald

+1 Me too, my second best is the same with black dial

Great job Giro / See you in Hdr.

Rdgs.



Girolamo said:


> My favorite is ...
> 
> View attachment 692354
> 
> At firsttime, I liked the black dial. But I changed my mind. Degraded!!!


----------



## JRMTactical

El Monitor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Now, it´s time to wait.
> We have sent the full project to manufacturer.
> Juts when Vostok have agreed the final designs, we´ll show the draws on the thread.
> 
> I would like to thank Vostok all their willingness to collaborate with us. |>
> 
> Nothing more to say by now, I will inform you about development and final conclusions.
> 
> Good luck. |>


Ohhh GOODY GOODY GOODY!!!   I'm so excited, can you tell I'm excited? I really am!!! Yaaaayy!!!


----------



## cestommek

CCCP said:


> +1 RED |>|>|>


I agree:-!, red is the best for me +++2 hehehe:-d
regards


----------



## JRMTactical

Thread has been Sticky'd!!! This is getting serious! :-!


----------



## 451t8

I really hope I'll succeed in getting one (or 2, I can't really decide between red and blue)


----------



## boga

I would like the red dial in the ministry case (looks more soviet) :-!.

If this is not possible, I think I'll get the same case, with the blue one.


----------



## boga

......


----------



## pwalsh21

Vertical blue in ministry. The rocket design really sells it, and it looks like leaving the Earth's atmosphere for space. Awesome. IT MUST BE MINE!!! Count me in for that one!!


----------



## benhudson

El Monitor said:


> I show you a couple of draws.
> 
> (please, don´t forget it´s only a little example about how can it be. *Designs must be retouched*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specials thanks to my friend Girolamo. |>


My favourite design so far, I think. Really, really nice. I'll have to have a look at some photos of that shape body to see if I like the look of it myself though. I love the other designs as well 

By the way, I don't know if anyone has tried to get in touch with Valentina Tereshkova, but I think that as she's still alive it would be a fine sign of gratitude to send her #001/400. I would gladly pay the extra 0.20€ or however much it would work out on a run of 400 (or 401) to cover the cost of an extra complimentary watch.

Ben


----------



## DanC

Girolamo said:


> My favorite is ...
> 
> View attachment 692354


That is my favorite as well. I will definitely be monitoring this thread to make sure I get to order one.


----------



## Girolamo

benhudson said:


> By the way, I don't know if anyone has tried to get in touch with Valentina Tereshkova, but I think that as she's still alive it would be a fine sign of gratitude to send her #001/400. I would gladly pay the extra 0.20€ or however much it would work out on a run of 400 (or 401) to cover the cost of an extra complimentary watch.
> 
> Ben


+1


----------



## Pato Sentado

Agree with that!!!


----------



## JRMTactical

She's still alive (75 years old). Maybe Vostok would/could be the 'standard bearer' to present a watch to her on behalf of WUS Russian Forum and it's members. I don't think that just ANY Tom, Dick or Harry would be granted access to her. She is still a highly respected and private person. That is a great idea, though....it would probably be good to inform the HdR guys NOW if that was something that was agreed upon.


----------



## boga

I agree with the detail of giving Valentina Tereshkova one of the watches. 

I can contact with some guys that tried to bring her to Canary Islands last year, for an astronautical congress. 

I have proposed in HdR that, if there is any interest, I could try to get the way to contact to Tereshkova.


----------



## El Monitor

benhudson said:


> By the way, I don't know if anyone has tried to get in touch with Valentina Tereshkova, but I think that as she's still alive it would be a fine sign of gratitude to send her #001/400. I would gladly pay the extra 0.20€ or however much it would work out on a run of 400 (or 401) to cover the cost of an extra complimentary watch.
> 
> Ben


Hi Ben,

HdR team is working on it, thanks for your nice words, we agree.
We´re looking for an easy way to take contact with Valentina, but not before the Vostok confirmation about viablility of our project.
First, we need to be sure about the watch making, and then, work in other nice directions.
We always like to be cautious, but take for sure we will develop this idea. |>

Thanks!

Greetings.


----------



## chirs1211

Count me in on this one too.

Will ordering info be posted here or just on HdR?

Chris


----------



## El Monitor

chirs1211 said:


> Count me in on this one too.
> 
> Will ordering info be posted here or just on HdR?
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

Don´t worry, all questions will be advised in both forums.

And just to enjoy our V.T project, take a look at our new initiative:

Camisetas para el "Valentina Tereshkova" - Página 4 - Hablemos de Relojes

We´re looking for a nice T-Shirt through our designers (forumer Girolamo is working on it). :-!


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

El Monitor said:


> We´re looking for a nice T-Shirt through our designers (forumer Girolamo is working on it). :-!


Cool! Is Girolamo working on a Sergio Ramos penalty kick T-Shirt? :-d:-d:-d


----------



## WelshWatchNut

Yeah, lets go for it.

Preliminarily I'd go for a 420 case with blue dial b-)


----------



## El Monitor

Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> Cool! Is Girolamo working on a Sergio Ramos penalty kick T-Shirt? :-d:-d:-d


He,he,he!!

Good shot! Nice joke! :-!


----------



## Girolamo

El Monitor said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Don´t worry, all questions will be advised in both forums.
> 
> And just to enjoy our V.T project, take a look at our new initiative:
> 
> Camisetas para el "Valentina Tereshkova" - Página 4 - Hablemos de Relojes
> 
> We´re looking for a nice T-Shirt through our designers (forumer Girolamo is working on it). :-!


My latest design:


----------



## JagSagaz

Girolamo said:


> My latest design:
> 
> View attachment 699010


This one looks TERRIFIC!!!


----------



## JRMTactical

I like the shirts as well! Pretty neat! I've been meaning to ask, what do you 'expect' the cost of the watch will be (each). Just based upon the tentative number off 400, I am expecting no less than $150 + shipping. 

El Monitor, with what looks like a growing (rapidly) number of interested persons both here and on HdR....I (personally and JUST my OPINION) am concerned that 400 may not be enough. I wouldn't want 1000 of them made, but I'm thinking that 500 may be the 'happy medium'. Now, I know it's still a bit early to tell but that is my 2¢. I plan to buy 1 of each color dial if only 2 colors are to be offered. So when the time comes, I will sign up for 2, no questions asked.

I know all of the speculation, etc is probably tiring you, so I promise I won't bring it up again. I think this is going to be a WILDLY POPULAR WATCH! Thanks for your taking all this on and for being the responsible party! You have my thanks and utmost respect, as I KNOW this cannot be easy. So I say ¡gracias!

Bobby


----------



## ObZerver

I am waiting for the final design options and pricing, but I am pretty sure I will go for at least one.


----------



## vvd

my vision for the clock.

I work and the red version because I prefer to see live how you look.


----------



## El Monitor

Really nice samples, vdd. :-!

The blue strap looks so increidble on the AM-420 |>

Just to remind all of you this is not the final design.
That´s the correct design for the AM-420:


----------



## Xantiagib

is there a waiting list ? or you need more wrist-volunteers count me in.... not fussy which colour...


----------



## vvd

My idea is to see how it looks live, if you can help me with a good representation of the final appearance of the face to try corrects


----------



## El Monitor

Xantiagib said:


> is there a waiting list ? or you need more wrist-volunteers count me in.... not fussy which colour...


Hi Xantiagib,

No, it´s not a thread to add people on a list. Just when we have closed the project, we will advise all of you.



vvd said:


> My idea is to see how it looks live, if you can help me with a good representation of the final appearance of the face to try corrects


Hi vdd,
You can use the image I have showed in my last post.

Thank you!

Greetings.


----------



## Girolamo

El Monitor said:


> Really nice samples, vdd. :-!
> 
> The blue strap looks so increidble on the AM-420 |>
> 
> Just to remind all of you this is not the final design.
> That´s the correct design for the AM-420:












A slightly more realistic example. The background is black, but something has gone blue, :-s


----------



## dzony666

Hey everyone

Revised dial, after some font hunting I found an almost perfect match for insignia BOCTOK font








Also the shirt idea looks really awesome Girolamo! Colours and everything - that kind of vintage-ish would be perfect, looks really official. If you don't mind I tweaked chest logo a bit








The rockets insignia on the dial/sleeves still has to be manually retraced tho, it's really jagged..

Anyway, take care guys,

best regards,
Janez


----------



## Girolamo

*Nice work, Mamurai!!!! Many thanks.*

and other ex.:


----------



## JRMTactical

I love all this stuff, all the dial designs look great....just PROMISE me you're going to do one in RED!!!


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

mamurai said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Revised dial, after some font hunting I found an almost perfect match for insignia BOCTOK font
> View attachment 702234
> 
> 
> Also the shirt idea looks really awesome Girolamo! Colours and everything - that kind of vintage-ish would be perfect, looks really official. If you don't mind I tweaked chest logo a bit
> View attachment 702238


I love the gradient change on the dial as the rocket ascends, but I'm not sure I love the placement of the military designation *3AKA3* :think:.

Love the T-shirt design! :-!


----------



## vvd

Just an idea I had time to realize


----------



## Girolamo

vvd said:


> Just an idea I had time to realize


Nice!!! Are real watches? Or is a photomontage?


----------



## vvd

are real


----------



## Pato Sentado

Wow!!!
I love the "vertical" dial, but both are really nice!!!


----------



## 312

Really awesome work! But I do think that the red star should be placed below Valentina's face. We're glorifying her, not the state. I really like the shirt design, because it puts her in focus, and has her name.

The watch is really cool though! Really great palette and really awesome design work.


----------



## El Monitor

Hi all,

We´re working hard to get ready the project on 2nd half June.

Stay tuned!! :-!


----------



## Vaurien

El Monitor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We´re working hard to get ready the project on 2nd half June.
> 
> Stay tuned!! :-!


Nice! here we are |>


----------



## DanC

El Monitor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We´re working hard to get ready the project on 2nd half June.
> 
> Stay tuned!! :-!


Ok.


----------



## CCCP

:-! OK


----------



## El Monitor

Probably... we will use it:










Do you know what is this?? What will be its use?? :think: 
:-d :-!


----------



## Girolamo

El Monitor said:


> Probably... we will use it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what is this?? What will be its use?? :think:
> :-d :-!


Maybe a mug?


----------



## frantsous

Very nice watches!!!! I want a bunch of it


----------



## Girolamo

Or a custom box with a sticker ...


----------



## chirs1211

Hi, any news from Vostok and also on pricing? Apologies if i missed it 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## El Monitor

chirs1211 said:


> Hi, any news from Vostok and also on pricing? Apologies if i missed it
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

We´re on the way.
I will let you know something about (maybe next week).

Thanks.


----------



## colt

Hi All,

I'm interested too. I've subscribed to the thread for when we can actuall buy it.

cheers


----------



## El Monitor

*ADVERTISEMENT:*

To all interested people....

If there are not troubles about the final V. Tereshkova dial designs (or about other technical aspects), most probably we will be ready to start the project on next week.

Anyway, we´ll inform you about any kind of changes if needed.

Project will be showed and shared at the same time on WUS, HdR and FmR forums, so... Please, if you´re interested, don´t forget to visit this thread.
The Okeah Final Edition watches was reserved so soon and many people can´t take a piece. Hopefully you can be ready to take the Amphibian V.T.

More information and details just when we´ve confirmation from manufacturers and we will open the official thread.

Good luck! |>


----------



## chirs1211

Hope it's nearer payday  

Chris


----------



## Edonaga

El Monitor said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> We´re on the way.
> I will let you know something about (maybe next week).
> 
> Thanks.


I'm so interested to buy this watch... If this watch has been aviable, please give me info how to purchase it


----------



## Girolamo

Soon, next week there will be news about the launch of this project, :-! ;-)



Edonaga said:


> I'm so interested to buy this watch... If this watch has been aviable, please give me info how to purchase it


----------



## El Monitor

*IMPORTANT NOTE:

We are ready to open the "Valentina Tereshkova project"!!

Today (we need only +8 hours), we will open the new official thread to add reserves.

Stay tuned!*


----------



## meranom

Hello!
You already to talk about manufacturing of watches with Vostok factory?

Who will make these watches?


----------



## El Monitor

meranom said:


> Hello!
> You already to talk about manufacturing of watches with Vostok factory?
> 
> Who will make these watches?


Yes, Vostok factory.

Greetings.


----------



## wildpack

meranom said:


> Hello!
> You already to talk about manufacturing of watches with Vostok factory?


So essentially only change from a current production Amphibian will be the face? Same production bracelet? Should be same quality control, etc.? Will watches be checked for a few hours before shipping?

Just asking. I'm not a fan of the stock bracelet, and I've never had any problems with any Amphibians I've bought. Return shipping for me would be a lot more than 6 euros ;-) - I'd probably just buy a donor for parts.

I have no idea how these forum watch projects work behind the scenes - contracts, down payments, payment schedules, cancelation fees, licensing, prototype charges, modification charges, subcontractors, etc. Would be interesting to know.


----------



## amil

It's very interesting designs. But better than the original may be only the original


----------



## janl

Just discovered this great project. Nice work guys!

I just managed to sign up to HdR (after a lot of trial and errors, my Spanish is horrible), and ordered one. The waiting begins!


----------



## El Monitor

janl said:


> Just discovered this great project. Nice work guys!
> 
> I just managed to sign up to HdR (after a lot of trial and errors, my Spanish is horrible), and ordered one. The waiting begins!


You're welcome here and there, janl!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## skalogre

Almost missed this (serves me right). So, when things are cleared, will a reservation thread be started over here or on a different forum? Or have I already missed something?


----------



## CCCP

The reservation thread is already opened in this and also some other forum. Some of the watches are already sold out...


----------



## El Monitor

skalogre said:


> Almost missed this (serves me right). So, when things are cleared, will a reservation thread be started over here or on a different forum? Or have I already missed something?


Hi skalogre,

Just like we have advised to all of you, the project is actually on stand by, so please, wait for news.

Greetings.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

